# Making the Green Dragon with DubB83



## DubB83 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello all!

Today we are going to make a drink called the Green Dragon.

I have seen a few people talking about it lately and this is my version.

I first heat the herb I plan to use to 150* for 15 minutes in the toaster oven.

Toasting your herb at that temperature breaks THCA down into THC. Be sure not to cook hotter, you may vaporize the THC!

While that is toasting, I take my Everclear...






... and pour it in a glass mason jar.

I then place the mason jar in a pot with water in it. I use a hooka screen to hold the jar off the bottom of the pot.







I heat the water to around boiling, be sure to watch the Everclear closely. Do not boil the alcohol. If it boils back the heat off a bit.

When the herb comes out of the oven I crush it up and place it in the mason jar that is on the stove.






Every once in a while I take it out and swirl it. Let it sit on the stove for 20 minutes.






I then setup a cup with a coffee filter and a rubber band.






And pour the solution into the filter.






Squeeze the filter to get all the liquid out.






This is the Green Dragon...






I funnel mine into an old absinthe bottle. Really I suggest throwing some mint sprigs into the mix before bottling and letting it sit for a week.






It is very important to use an alcohol with a high percentage rate, the solvent works the best if it is as close to pure as possible.






Others use citrus extract because it is 180 proof or 90% alcohol. I also recommend about 2 grams of good herb to 1 oz of alcohol. A good rule of thumb is enough alcohol to cover the material you are using to extract.

Mix with soda to reduce harsh flavor. You now have Green Dragon Soda.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is an informational link:
http://www.greendragonsoda.com/#stove


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought to make green dragon you had to soak your leaves/trim/buds in everclear in a dark warm place for like a month. I guess not.


----------



## DubB83 (Mar 1, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> I thought to make green dragon you had to soak your leaves/trim/buds in everclear in a dark warm place for like a month. I guess not.


You can do that also, I do not have the patience... This method works good for me, I gave a few shots away to people and had them describe the body high to me and it seems to work on them too.


----------



## GanjaGreg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Mix with soda to reduce harsh flavor. You now have Green Dragon Soda.


I mix it with herbal stress tea and you can't taste it at all!

To me it tastes like  in soda...


----------



## matthew (Mar 6, 2009)

How strong is this stuff? I might try and make some with my next harvest.


----------



## Faze0ne (Mar 6, 2009)

i like to mix mine with Arizona Black and white tea and half a shot of some Rey & Nephew jamacan rum


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow... this sounds like a great drink!


----------



## MRsteverson (Dec 23, 2009)

both alcohol and butane extract thc almost instantly... keeping in there for a month is silly... unless your actually fermenting alcohol with weed in it


----------



## ...... (Dec 24, 2009)

I will have to try this.Do you actually feel high or is it just a drunk buzz from drinking everclear?


----------



## MRsteverson (Dec 24, 2009)

...... said:


> I will have to try this.Do you actually feel high or is it just a drunk buzz from drinking everclear?


alcohol extracts the thc from the bud into an oily form and it is kept inside of the liquor.. so youl get a buzz and a high


----------



## ...... (Dec 24, 2009)

MRsteverson said:


> alcohol extracts the thc from the bud into an oily form and it is kept inside of the liquor.. so youl get a buzz and a high


Thats even better then.


----------



## MRsteverson (Dec 26, 2009)

...... said:


> Thats even better then.


i dont like to water down my weed high by cutting oxygen flow to my brain with alcohol.. but if u like getting buzzed more power to ya.. this is a great method lol..


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 21, 2012)

I've just sampled my latest batch, made entirely from shake, I'm pretty fucked up 

The only thing I have to add to Dub's recipe is don't heat over 150 deg F, that's when the good stuff starts to evaporate. Decarb starts at 122F, so I set my oven for 135F and bake till the weed is crispy.

The "hot" method that Dub posted, is by far, the fastest way.


Second fasted is the "cold" method. - You still bake your weed @ 135F, add to 151, seal and put it in the freezer. Shake a couple of times a day for 3 or 4 days....it's done.


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2012)

MRsteverson said:


> both alcohol and butane extract thc almost instantly... keeping in there for a month is silly... unless your actually fermenting alcohol with weed in it


you have had luck with this method?

It is not fermenting.... it is Bonding to the molecules in the alcohol and thc together... HEAT will speed this process up However I would not recommend heat... cus there is always some moron who says hell... a gas has heat too...

if you simply add the booze to a weed shake and drink it.. you are wasting it... it MAY work for you a few times but you can save yourself a bunch of weed by cooking the weed (decarbing) then adding that to the booze and waiting a month.............. OR

toss the jar under your seat in your car.. esp if you live in ca.. temps can get 110+ outside.

I quick dried some fresh greens this way as well.. (for cooking not smoking)


----------

